# How to best air up my back tires????



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have A Mahindra 4500, MY BACKTIRES ARE LOW, WHAT DO I NEED TO AIR THEM BACK UP. I SEE NOW THAT THE BACK TIRES HAVE WATER IN THEM, WHAT SIZE/TYPE OF AIR COMPRTESSOR DO I NEED TO BUY TO AIR UP MY BIG BACK TIRES ? sURE I GET THE 20 POUND 125 PSI TO DO THIS JOB?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Position valve stems at the 12:00 position. A good "BELT DRIVEN" compressor is recommended. An oiless compressor may overheat trying to fill such a tire.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It will take a while to fill that volume, with big tyres you won't need much more than 15-20Psi.

The bigger they are the less pressure you need. I run 18.4/30 and have 15 Psi


----------

